# The Walking Dead Season 3



## iRaiseTheDead

Started the series from the beginning. The whole thing is a cliff-hanger

So who's stoked for Season 3 other than me?!


----------



## Mexi

pretty pumped up. the first half of season 2 was pretty lame but it really picked up and from what I've seen from the previews, it seems we're going to see a lot more human on human conflict. should be interesting.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

True statement. Not going to lie, I feel like a girl watching this show. Like when girls cry over soap operas... This is the first show I've gotten upset over when someone died/lost someone/etc

AMAZING show


----------



## flint757

Love this show. Watched it all in one big chunk which makes the pacing seem actually good, but I could see if I had to wait a week or a month that some episodes moved rather slow.

This looks like it may just be the best season yet....


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Its getting pretty intense. I can't believe they killed off Shane already though.


----------



## Xiphos68

Looking forward to it. Especially that last episode of Season 2: Part 2.

Crazy and I only saw it a week ago!


----------



## phrygian12

It's gonna be awesome! I've read majority of the comics and what goes on at the prison was a pretty crazy. This season will be very interesting since the show isn't exactly following the comic, there's a dozen things they've done different.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Hey, if we could PM, I'd love to hear them  I'd love to get into the comics, I haven't heard of them until recently but I've been unemployed for a while now. Getting a job is impossible and just can't afford comics :c (I know they're cheap)


----------



## L1ght

I couldn't believe they killed Shane either. I thought there was a good/crazy balance between him and Rick but oh well. 

Season 3 does look like it's going to be crazy, but so did the last seasons if you just saw the coming attractions/previews.


----------



## flint757

Well Rick, based on the last episode, seems to have toughened up significantly. He is slowly turning into someone like Shane (funny in its own right). Kind of brings a cool element to the story; how long until civility (humanity) goes out the door?

They are adding a new plot tool with having a human bad guy this go around.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I wish I remembered how to do spoilers because I want to say something but I don't want it to be ruined.

so on to the next. When Meryl (sp?) there are 2 (maybe more) ways that this could work out. He's going to want his brother back, and if he declines he's going to hate the group. Or if Deryl joins him again it'll just be an all out battle for EVERYONE.
He's probably going to kill T-Dog which bothers me. Even though T-Dog hasn't had much of a role, I'd LOVE for him to have a story.


----------



## flint757

its [spoiler ] [/spoiler ] I think. (without the space)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

ah yes that'd make sense



Spoiler



testing spoiler


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Anyone else watching the marathon?


----------



## flint757

As we speak


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^Good call mate


----------



## soundgardener75

Few more hours bros! 

First page!


----------



## phrygian12

L1ght said:


> I couldn't believe they killed Shane either. I thought there was a good/crazy balance between him and Rick but oh well.
> 
> Season 3 does look like it's going to be crazy, but so did the last seasons if you just saw the coming attractions/previews.







Spoiler



I saw it coming, once they went started looking around in the wood. I knew what was going to happen. To be honest his death in the TV show was much better than it was in the comic imo. He didn't have much character development in the comic and when it happened in the show it was much more dramatic because you knew his background story.

In the comic it was just sort of this tragic moment that happened in the blink of an eye.


----------



## nostealbucket

DAMNIT CARL!!!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Hey, if we could PM, I'd love to hear them  I'd love to get into the comics, I haven't heard of them until recently but I've been unemployed for a while now. Getting a job is impossible and just can't afford comics :c (I know they're cheap)


 
They're all on youtube bro!  You don't get the cool Letters to Kirkman section, but they work in a pinch.

Dude, the tv series vs. the comic series is a nice relationship for me because you get two versions of a damn good story, so no need for me to play one against the other. But after reading issue 100 recently, I hope they don't stick so close to the comic story, I cant take that kind of heartbreak in 3d =(. And that goes DOUBLE for what is coming this season...

Shit is RAW man! I love this stuff!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

" I hope they don't stick so close to the comic story, I cant take that kind of heartbreak in 3d =("

Is this what I think it is? :''''c



Spoiler



about Rick? :'c I couldn't take that either!



This show it the only show that has really touched me. Even though Shane died, it pissed me off that he died. I was upset.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I'll neeever teeeeeeell.


----------



## flint757

In the show he was self centered from the start. His first appearance was him abandoning half the camp. I mean technically he is the smarter of the bunch because in a world of chaos loyalty only guarantee's a sooner death, but it doesn't make for a compelling character.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spoiler



all I know is that Rick had an axe through his head... If Rick dies I'm going to cry.


----------



## flint757

It's inevitable, he is the largest risk taker.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Really, Kirkman's entire idea surrounding TWD is to show what WOULD happen in case of a zombie apoc, not what we WANT to happen. Same thing as when some asshat kid says "mayng if dat happened ta me I'ma kick dat doods ass fa real", knowing good and well he can't fight for shit. Know what 99% of people would do if this show came to life? TASTE DELICIOUS  

Building up characters that we love and then killing them gives it a pretty real feel, and although it gives me the shits, it's rare that I can find something that gives me real emotion, good or bad.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Nooooooooooooo

I found it really depressing when



Spoiler



They had to cut Hershel's leg off :/ If he's going to turn... who will deliver Lorie's baby?


----------



## flint757

Spoiler



May not be an issue, she is malnutritioned and doesn't feel the baby kicking anymore.

It'd really blow to get your leg hacked off just to die or get turned anyway, but I'm guessing that is what is going to happen.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spoiler



what? that he'll live...or?..


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

fucking great episode


----------



## L1ght

Comic book or not, Rick won't die. He IS the show. Maybe 4 seasons down the road when Carl is old enough to run shit. As of now though, Rick will keep diving into shit headfirst and miraculously coming out unscathed.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Well that's the obvious, I mean I'm sure its bound to happen... and emotionally I'm not ready for that xD


----------



## Mexi

great premiere! certainly sets the tone for the season.


----------



## Semichastny

I really like the direction they went with the zombies! 



Spoiler



The way the zombies face ripped off with the mask was crazy, and I dug the completely devoured bodies in the prison interior.


----------



## Alex6534

Had a Walking Dead session today, all of Season 2 and then start of Season 3. Cannot WAIT for next weeks episode now! Should keep me going until Game of Thrones . 



Spoiler



Reckon Rick's getting pretty good at the hacking legs thing.... First the kid in season two now Hershel


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



Who's idea was to have Herschel part of that search group, WTF? It was fine when it was just Glenn, Maggie, T-Dawg, Darryl and Rick. Fucking fuck. 

But yeah, great season opener so far, now to get Andrea and Lori to STFU...


----------



## soundgardener75

nostealbucket said:


> DAMNIT CARL!!!


----------



## flint757

Spoiler



Well based on the episode where Glenn goes in the tunnel and says he doesn't want to get blocked in and now they are going in large groups in crowded tunnels, it was an intentional plot tool to force someone in to getting hurt. One of those moments when you have to tell yourself 'that was unnecessary', but without it kind of hard to add drama to the plot.  Hershel had no business being there at all especially since he is the only doctor. That makes him too valuable IMO.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

He _is_ valuable, that's why it upsets me knowing something might happen :/


----------



## L1ght

I think he's going to live. Rick chopped his footsie off pretty quick... as far as hacking limbs off with dull axes go... I guess..


----------



## flint757

I don't know, if a scratch can get you I don't see how that will help; minutes had already passed. Despite my feelings I agree he will probably live.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I still like the inmates' reactions to watching that all xD


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I've got it all figured out.
I've been a little upset that T-Dog hasn't had much of a role/storyline.

Here's what I'm thinking... he's going to see/meet someone he knew in the jail 
Its 5am, I haven't slept. Maybe I'm dumb. lol


----------



## vampiregenocide

Spoiler



I bloody hope Hershel doesn't die just as I was starting to like him. Plus he shouldn't be going into dangerous situations being so valuable, and an older guy.

Also, WHY THE FUCK IS CARL BEING TAKEN OUT WITH THE SHOOTING GROUP. So he can shoot a gun, wow, he's a fucking kid. He shouldn't be in dangerous situations. Him and Hershel can protect Miss Pregnantstupidbadparentwhateverhernameis.





iRaiseTheDead said:


> I've got it all figured out.
> I've been a little upset that T-Dog hasn't had much of a role/storyline.
> 
> Here's what I'm thinking... he's going to see/meet someone he knew in the jail
> Its 5am, I haven't slept. Maybe I'm dumb. lol



He's going to be the only one left in the very last episode of the show, breaking the stereotype that black guys always die first in horror films/shows.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^Haha it only makes sense!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Holy shit I was so happy! When Rick nodded his head 



Spoiler



I was kind of thinking Hershel would bite Lorie when giving mouth-to-mouth, but thought she's a little too important for that to happen. UNLESS she REALLY wanted the baby even if she turned.



But what were Rick and Lorie talking about at the end of the episode? Didn't quite catch that.


----------



## brutalwizard

good episode!! cant wait for next week seems like things are going to get even crazier.

LOL at the dude with the pencil mustache


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



Ok, a raise of hands as to who else was disappointed that Hershell didn't come back as a zombie and bit Lori's face off?


----------



## flint757

I was, she is by far the most annoying character.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I can't see Hershel as a zombie :'c I mean I think it may happen... but who knows


----------



## flint757

Spoiler



Seems fine based on the last episode.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spoiler



True, but the way this show goes, he could have a delayed turning


----------



## flint757

Spoiler



Maybe, but everyone who has turned so far progressively got worse over time not better which he seems to be especially without the fever.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^True statement. All I know is that things are getting INTENSE(er)


----------



## TheDivineWing22

So far this season is making up for the incredible long, drawn out, boring first half of last season. While I still enjoyed the first half of last season, I feel like it could have been condensed into a few episodes. Although, you probably would have lost a little of the character progression.

This season, however, is awesome and intense.


----------



## flint757

I think the effect it had on the audience is exactly what the director was hoping. As someone else said in this thread he set out to make the show semi-realistic, not made for TV/theaters, so the ups and downs, quick and slow paces, fit quite well with how life would really be like if this really happened. It also allows the show to be about the society/human aspect of a post apocalyptic world instead of only about the zombies. Making the beginning of last season run through at a faster pace would have only shortened the season overall (nothing would have been added as it felt solid and complete to me) and there'd be little gain as the finale was very solid.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So far this season is making up for the incredible long, drawn out, boring first half of last season. While I still enjoyed the first half of last season, I feel like it could have been condensed into a few episodes. Although, you probably would have lost a little of the character progression.
> 
> This season, however, is awesome and intense.



I agree with everything stated above


----------



## soundgardener75




----------



## L1ght

Don't you know the endless walking of the zombies tramples down the grass? Thus making the grass *appear* to be short in length. But in reality, it wants to rise up and strangle you. It waits...

Anyways, I think Lori is a pretty annoying ass character as well. She is just a bad mother and a bad wife, but she keeps trying to tell herself that she's not. Also, why is Carl becoming an Ultra-douche?


----------



## Mexi

growing up into your teenage years during a zombie apocalypse probably warps your brain


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Lori really is crazy. I'm going from liking Daryl to loving that guy. His connection with Rick is awesome especially in that last episode.


----------



## emperor_black

yeah, I was disappointed too.


----------



## Alex6534

Have to say I really enjoyed the last episode 



Spoiler



Rick's "Shit happens" BAM was just awesome


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Alex6534 said:


> Have to say I really enjoyed the last episode
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rick's "Shit happens" BAM was just awesome



I couldn't agree more. I know he's just trying to protect everyone but he seems like he's becoming kind of a dick.


----------



## Mendez

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I couldn't agree more. I know he's just trying to protect everyone but he seems like he's becoming kind of a dick.



I think he just has a lot on his plate...and its necessary to be like that when danger is present.

I thought shane was a dick, but his point of view was correct to a certain extent.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Yeah it does make sense.
I liked Shane in the beginning for a few episodes then started to really dislike him. Some of the things he argued about... he could be right on and have the smartest choices. But the way he was trying to enforce them just wasn't helping.


----------



## flint757

Ha that is basically what Andrea told him on the farm. He is terrible at inspiring people and going about things properly (walkers in the barn and his attitude makes you want to ignore him). Even though Rick is kind of turning into him he is still retaining decent leadership skills so it isn't quite the same.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^Exactly.
Who's stoked for tonight's episode?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Wasn't too too pleased with it.


----------



## Mendez

iRaiseTheDead said:


> ^Exactly.
> Who's stoked for tonight's episode?





iRaiseTheDead said:


> Wasn't too too pleased with it.



 







(haven't seen it yet)


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I thought it was good. It really moved things along.


----------



## flint757

I wanted to see more Rick and less of Andrea, but it is good to see the flip side of the coin. I'm curious as to when things will begin to converge.



Spoiler



I'm also curious about what we see at the end with the heads as I don't quite know what to make of it.


----------



## L1ght

New episode really sucked. It was boring, and the whole massacre of those soldiers kind of pissed me off. Also, even though I knew it was bound to happen, I don't like the fact that Daryls brother is back. 

And if things couldn't be worse, now everyone has to not only worry about the zombie apocalypse, but also these new douchebags going around killing innocent people and being shady as hell.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^spoiler tags man.


----------



## flint757

Yeah if you can edit your post.



Spoiler



Despite me not liking Merle I think it will add an interesting dynamic that has been absent from the series for awhile. I like the fact that their are characters present I can hate .


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



I don't get the hate for the casting of the Governor (then again it's the Internet  ) . I thought the dude played the role really well as a shady son of a bitch.

Kinda scary to think that it's possible that people would use this tactic to "lead" his subjects.


----------



## L1ght

soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the hate for the casting of the Governor (then again it's the Internet  ) . I thought the dude played the role really well as a shady son of a bitch.
> 
> Kinda scary to think that it's possible that people would use this tactic to "lead" his subjects.



I don't hate the actor... I hate his character. He's a piece of shit, killing innocent people. What's not to hate?


----------



## soundgardener75

^Spoiler tags bro, spoiler tags.


----------



## flint757

Spoiler



Yeah I think they found a great guy to play the governor and I don't hate his character yet. Not a fan of Merle though, but I think he'll make things interesting.


----------



## Mexi

L1ght said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> New episode really sucked. It was boring, and the whole massacre of those soldiers kind of pissed me off. Also, even though I knew it was bound to happen, I don't like the fact that Daryls brother is back.
> 
> And if things couldn't be worse, now everyone has to not only worry about the zombie apocalypse, but also these new douchebags going around killing innocent people and being shady as hell.





Spoiler



it's not that they're killing innocent people for the sake of it, the governor and his ilk are so self-assured of their ability to recreate a society (that he is ruler of) that is "just", in their view that they're willing to kill anyone who could possibly stand in their way. There are naturally going to be conflicts between groups of people post-apocalypse that don't share the same values will probably fight and die over it. honestly, I think it's a fairly accurate portrayal of how humans would group together and try to reform society in some fashion post-apocalypse, (minus the aquarium heads) at least we didn't degenerate into cannibals like in _The Road_. And honestly, we've only seen ONE episode with the governor, I'll give them a few episodes to flesh out his morality and logic.


----------



## tacotiklah

soundgardener75 said:


>



This is pretty much the summation of season 2. I want to see that little fucking kid become a zombie buffet for all the deaths and crap that he caused by his poor decisions, and I feel awful because of it.


----------



## soundgardener75

ghstofperdition said:


> This is pretty much the summation of season 2. I want to see that little fucking kid become a zombie buffet for all the deaths and crap that he caused by his poor decisions, and I feel awful because of it.



I'm surprised that the little shit hasn't been snack'd by the walkers yet, don't feel bad, most of us wanted Carl to meet that fate for being a dumbass.


----------



## flint757

Him being there wasn't all bad. I mean that is how they ended up on the farm. Yeah he cause Dale's death and it could be said that he caused Shane's, but that is it (unless I'm forgetting something). Don't get me wrong him and his mother annoy the hell out of me, but I can't think of anything particularly negative that he has done.


----------



## soundgardener75

flint757 said:


> Him being there wasn't all bad. I mean that is how they ended up on the farm. Yeah he cause Dale's death and it could be said that he caused Shane's, but that is it (unless I'm forgetting something). Don't get me wrong him and his mother annoy the hell out of me, but I can't think of anything particularly negative that he has done.





Spoiler



At least Carl's redeeming himself.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spoiler



that last head was the guy from the group of soldiers.


----------



## flint757

I'm just curious what they are for.


Spoiler



I man they had bubbles and seemed to be connected to something. I can't figure out if it is power, smell to keep them away or just odd entertainment. They kind of hinted that he does something special to keep the zombies away by pointing out how they are so safe despite even army bases being overrun.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spoiler



according to the comics, he has the heads of those who displease him


----------



## flint757

Doesn't seem to be the case in the show though. 

It seems to be ones the viewers would recognize, for shock factor I'm guessing.


----------



## soundgardener75

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> according to the comics, he has the heads of those who displease him





Spoiler



While it kinda makes sense, the two walkers that Michonne owns does not count though. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## emperor_black

Spoiler



All the while I was wondering how those two walkers the girl was tagging along with were helping, this episode revealed it...as deterrents. But I still don't understand why they don't just try to go at her and try to eat her given the chance...even though they can't eat her. Even though she cut off their hands and mouths she can't kill their basic instincts right?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

emperor_black said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> All the while I was wondering how those two walkers the girl was tagging along with were helping, this episode revealed it...as deterrents. But I still don't understand why they don't just try to go at her and try to eat her given the chance...even though they can't eat her. Even though she cut off their hands and mouths she can't kill their basic instincts right?



Well they weren't just for that, they also carried all her shit.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Well they weren't just for that, they also carried all her shit.



Which made me giggle, because they couldn't refuse it xD


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

emperor_black said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> All the while I was wondering how those two walkers the girl was tagging along with were helping, this episode revealed it...as deterrents. But I still don't understand why they don't just try to go at her and try to eat her given the chance...even though they can't eat her. Even though she cut off their hands and mouths she can't kill their basic instincts right?


 like it was said in the show, if you take away their ability to eat you take away the desire aswell


----------



## emperor_black

Ah. If they have no desire to eat, why did they start making growling noises when they saw one of the soldier approaching? ...the reason why michonne had to do what she did.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^I was wondering the same thing. Maybe they got excited.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

emperor_black said:


> Ah. If they have no desire to eat, why did they start making growling noises when they saw one of the soldier approaching? ...the reason why michonne had to do what she did.



i figured the zombies thought the solider was a threat so they were letting her know someone was approaching


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Aww how sweet of them  I still fill like that episode was more of a 'filler'


----------



## flint757

Well it was more of an introduction as I imagine Governor and Rick will run into each other very soon. Once they connect things will flesh out more.

Anyone playing the game? Very enjoyable especially for the price. One of the few games I actually feel emotionally invested in the characters.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

"connected"

you'll see...

and the game, I've watched gameplay vids. it seems "ehh"


----------



## flint757

Well it isn't your typical game. I'd equate it to an interactive movie where you influence the characters decisions and results (who lives who dies, perceived attitudes and what not) except better. It isn't like an FPS or RPG, but builds an awesome story. If you like Walking Dead and enjoy it in all formats it is worth it as at the very least you get more plot/story. It is unrelated to the TV series though.

Can't really look at it like a game though because it isn't complicated or particularly hard. I bought the pack for $15 and feel it was worth it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Oh sweet, that doesn't sound half bad


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Spoiler



Just poured a 40 out on the curb for my fallen homie. Miss you, T!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck this show.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

That was SEVERELY fucked. And I thought this week would be boring.


----------



## flint757

Spoiler



It least he went out in a blaze of glory, although she seems to be missing still so it could have been for nothing. Prisoners seemed to redeem themselves, might join the group now.

Can't believe it, but I actually feel bad that Lori is gone. Feel bad for Rick since he was kind of a dick to her and now she dead.

Good episode for sure.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^Exactly. That and


Spoiler



T-DOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG NOoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

OH MY FUCK. S3 E4 was UNREAL.


----------



## soundgardener75

What a great episode!

Gonna hold back tears, gonna hold back tears....


----------



## axxessdenied

Joshuasousawitt said:


> OH MY FUCK. S3 E4 was UNREAL.



FUCK WORK NEEDS TO END SO I CAN GO AND WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
First three episodes were awesome. Im enjoying S3 way more than season 2. There was good character development in S2 but not enough happened it.


----------



## L1ght

Easily, the most twisted episode yet. I didn't expect any of what just happened. I'm still pretty shocked.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Spoiler



So is Carol really dead or just missing? And I see some conspiracy theorists saying that Lori isn't really dead either since we didn't see it onscreen. Interesting.


----------



## flint757

Spoiler



Well she is definitely dead, but who knows if he shot her. He suggested it so I see no reason why he wouldn't do it. He wasn't expected too.

When watching the talking dead they made it seem like she died, Carol. They went through the door she went through and ended up running into Hershel so I don't know where she would have gone. I'm guessing she isn't dead though.


----------



## soundgardener75

flint757 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well she is definitely dead, but who knows if he shot her. He suggested it so I see no reason why he wouldn't do it. He wasn't expected too.
> 
> When watching the talking dead they made it seem like she died, Carol. They went through the door she went through and ended up running into Hershel so I don't know where she would have gone. I'm guessing she isn't dead though.





Spoiler



She's probably have the same fate as Sophia: Zombiefied at the end of this season while they look for her when they reach Woodberry, and the Governer has her captured like Michonne's two zombs.


----------



## soundgardener75




----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^ heard that!


----------



## areyna21

I think Rick is developing into what is needed to be a true leader. Where does that balance of civil man and brute animal meet? How much of his humanity will he need to lose to survive? How much of his primal instincts will need to allow to take over?


----------



## BlackWinds10

That episode was insane, I was just repeating holy shit for the entire second half. I'm not going to lie, as fucked up it may seem for carl to do what he did, I approve. It shows that he might actually have what it takes to survive, not to mention it seems like he might hook up with that one girl later in the season.


----------



## tacotiklah

Finally got around to watching season 3 here. Like I told my cousin when we were watching; "What fences out, can also fence in."


----------



## soundgardener75

ghstofperdition said:


> Finally got around to watching season 3 here. Like I told my cousin when we were watching; "What fences out, can also fence in."





Spoiler



Yeah, with that onslaught of zombies that came out of nowhere, it makes you imagine how much more there is out in that prison.


----------



## tacotiklah

soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, with that onslaught of zombies that came out of nowhere, it makes you imagine how much more there is out in that prison.





Spoiler



You can't also help but feel bad for Rick. Every time he makes a decision, somebody else dies. Although I did notice that Carol left that damn fence open when she was trying to practice on a walker in preparation for Lori's delivery. I'm positive that's gonna come back to bite them in the ass later. Literally.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

BlackWinds10 said:


> That episode was insane, I was just repeating holy shit for the entire second half. I'm not going to lie, as fucked up it may seem for carl to do what he did, I approve. It shows that he might actually have what it takes to survive, not to mention it seems like he might hook up with that one girl later in the season.



He's like 11 and she's like 15 xD but yes, I do have to agree. It looks like it.


----------



## BlackWinds10

iRaiseTheDead said:


> He's like 11 and she's like 15 xD but yes, I do have to agree. It looks like it.



And that's why Carl is a badass this season xD


----------



## Murdstone

That'll be interesting if they hook up in the show, seeing as Emily Kinney is like 28 in real life. 

Get it Carl.


----------



## flint757

Seriously? She doesn't look it at all.


----------



## Mendez

Murdstone said:


> That'll be interesting if they hook up in the show, seeing as Emily Kinney is like 28 in real life.
> 
> Get it Carl.



What?!?!?!


----------



## Luke Acacia

I thought the new episode was great. The show needed something new to mix it up. Some lame shit happened but I think as a whole it will bring on some pretty interesting story.


----------



## Mexi

flint757 said:


> Seriously? She doesn't look it at all.



it's too bad, cause she probably still gets carded at bars


----------



## Alex6534

Just watched the latest episode. Intense.

That is all.


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



I bet Andrea's feeling shitty after disagreeing with Michonne.

And still waiting for Michonne to break into Fast Car.


----------



## Riffer

^ LOL

"I...eee...I, had a feeling that I belong
I...eee...I, had a feeling I, could be someone."


----------



## soundgardener75

Riffer said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> "I...eee...I, had a feeling that I belong
> I...eee...I, had a feeling I, could be someone."





Spoiler



That scene that Andrea and Michonne were separating at the gate was already begging to break into Gimme One Reason


----------



## soundgardener75




----------



## tacotiklah

^ 




Spoiler



This last episode looks ridiculously like Gladiator meets Dawn of the Dead. It's freakin' hilarious!  
As was said, I bet that Andrea feels like a horse's ass right about now. Amazing how the guy running that "refuge" has a penchant for twisting the truth to his own ends.


----------



## soundgardener75

ghstofperdition said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This last episode looks ridiculously like Gladiator meets Dawn of the Dead. It's freakin' hilarious!
> As was said, I bet that Andrea feels like a horse's ass right about now. Amazing how the guy running that "refuge" has a penchant for twisting the truth to his own ends.





Spoiler



Honestly, if I was Andrea I'd be cheering on at that zombie spectacle they were doing. Then again, I'm a Resident Weirdo, whereas America, as a whole, aren't open to this kind of thing. 

I can't wait for this week's episode!!!


----------



## flint757

Spoiler



Her issue I think, based on what she said, is they were being desensitized. One scratch or bite and your dead, but with what they were doing people might begin to think they aren't a threat when they are.

I'm sure there was some moral BS there as well, but what she said is quite logical. People shouldn't be getting that comfortable just yet.

I think the governor is doing it for both power and control though. If people slowly become incapable of protecting themselves then they are ultimately given no choice.


----------



## Tang

soundgardener75 said:


>


----------



## soundgardener75

Tang said:


>



GENIUS!!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Who do you guys think it is?


----------



## flint757

The governor, someone else in the jail maybe. I mean they've only introduced one other 'bad' guy thus far, but them leaving us hanging makes me think it might be someone new. Although, in the commercials they show the governor and Rick yelling at each other so given all the info I can't help, but also think it has to be the governor (or someone else from that town).


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

If it was the governor, why do you think they'd randomly call that prison?


----------



## flint757

No idea. Based on the commercials though, prior to that episode, I'm just not sure who else it could be?

Kind of surprised the phones work at all.


----------



## soundgardener75

Here's my sorry attempt:


----------



## Riffer

Definitely not the Governor. I don't read the comics but saw on a Walking Dead forum that said who/what it is. It's not so cut and dry as "oh hey a phone rings in a prison at the exact moment Rick is in that room and it's a dude from a makeshift town near by".


----------



## Murdstone

Having read the comics, I wasn't sure if they were going to include the whole phone part. Looks like they did. 

You'll all have to wait and see who it is.


----------



## emperor_black

Murdstone said:


> Having read the comics, I wasn't sure if they were going to include the whole phone part. Looks like they did.
> 
> You'll all have to wait and see who it is.



they have walking dead comics??? Cool!!


----------



## zappatton2

Clearly, it's a phone call from God...






















...frey Jones of the hit program Rock Bottom. I think the prison had complaints about zombies grabbing sweet cans.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

emperor_black said:


> they have walking dead comics??? Cool!!


thats what the show is based on

am i the only who is upset cause they completely skipped over winter?


----------



## emperor_black

Yeah, they show in the titles 'Based on a book by...' but never thought it'd be on a comic. Nevertheless...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Oooooooh I have an idea on who it might be!


----------



## Murdstone

The comic started back in 2003 and is still going. The latest issue (104) was great, by the way.


----------



## soundgardener75

From The Walking Dead Fans page on facebook:


----------



## Spinedriver

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> thats what the show is based on
> 
> am i the only who is upset cause they completely skipped over winter?



Seeing how they shoot in the summer in Atlanta, it's kind of hard to do 'winter'. 

Not only that but I'd have to say that this is quite possibly one of the best comics to tv/film translations to date. People who have read the comics are enjoying it looking for all of the similarities. Also, those who haven't read it are really liking it because they're streamlining the plot points from the originals.

Seeing things like the phone, the arena fight, etc... being included from the books is SO awesome.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

OH. MY. GOD. Tonights episode was pretty sweet!
I love this series SO much!!!

Also...


----------



## soundgardener75

^AWESOME!


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

soundgardener75 said:


> ^AWESOME!



Hahaha thanks man I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Mexi

zappatton2 said:


> I think the prison had complaints about zombies grabbing sweet cans.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

New episode was unreal. Fuck the governor. 

Also why has this thread gone silent?!


----------



## flint757

I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Spoiler



I get nervous every time that "pre-rape" tension sets in. If gov touched my girl Maggie's danger zone I was gonna burn the actor's house down, already decided. Felt like he sensed my malice through the screen and wised up. You're welcome, America.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

glassmoon0fo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I get nervous every time that "pre-rape" tension sets in. If gov touched my girl Maggie's danger zone I was gonna burn the actor's house down, already decided. Felt like he sensed my malice through the screen and wised up. You're welcome, America.





Spoiler



Bahahaha! I fucking HATE gov. It will be interesting to see what happens next week. I hope maggie and glen get successfully rescued and Andrea can suck a fat dick. wait... She already is...


----------



## emperor_black

Spoiler



guys, how did Michonne find the prison again? Did not understand that part. 

And the next episode is the mid-season finale? I hate these finale's. I'm still waiting for the resumption of breaking bad. dexter is a bore. What else is good out there?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

emperor_black said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> guys, how did Michonne find the prison again? Did not understand that part.
> 
> And the next episode is the mid-season finale? I hate these finale's. I'm still waiting for the resumption of breaking bad. dexter is a bore. What else is good out there?





Spoiler



she said she heard them talking about "it being East and thought it was a straight shot"




Also, what I didn't understand was when they said "mideason finale"
Does this mean the season has been broken up into Season3A and Season3B?
Or does it mean that Season 3 is 3/5 (middle) and next is the finale?


----------



## emperor_black

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> she said she heard them talking about "it being East and thought it was a straight shot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what I didn't understand was when they said "mideason finale"
> Does this mean the season has been broken up into Season3A and Season3B?
> Or does it mean that Season 3 is 3/5 (middle) and next is the finale?



yup, the same thing happened with the previous season. The show took a 6 month (felt like more though) hiatus. Seems to be the norm with great shows nowadays.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Wait, yup to which one? xD


----------



## glassmoon0fo

The show's "season" is all the new episodes that come out during the TV year, but with a show with production this big they cant film all 16 episodes back to back so they do 8, then a few months later release the other 8. I like it better that way because you have new episodes throughout the year and good writing and rewriting breaks. The second half of this season WILL be nuttier than a squirell turd, I promise you that.


----------



## Riffer

Shit is going to go down in the next episode. I'm really hating the Gov right now. Seriously....fuck that mother fucking fuck fuck!!!!


----------



## flint757

mid-season finale is kind of a misnomer. Based on the height of the tension this could easily be a finale. Wasn't really the case with last season.


----------



## Mexi

I'd rather wait a couple months after a midseason finale than wait a whole year (like Breaking Bad)


----------



## emperor_black

^ yeah I hate waiting for breaking bad to continue. Sucks!


----------



## soundgardener75

Entertainment Weekly mentions of a character from the books that's well-loved to be appearing next week.


SPOILER PIC.





















































Kidding aside, the EW article is true. It's the issue where Charlie Hunnam/Jax Teller is the cover.


----------



## emperor_black

Spoiler



and what was the deal with Lori calling Rick? I mean, at first they show as if different people are talking to rick and then Laurie is on the line? did rick imagine the whole telephone incident? please enlighten me.


----------



## flint757

Spoiler



It was his way of coping. Everyone he talked to was dead he's lost his fucking mind.


----------



## emperor_black

That was what I initially thought as well. 



Spoiler



They have not yet shown the father and son who were left behind in the first season


----------



## Alex6534

Just caught up on the last episode, why did I do this? Why didn't I just watch up until season 3 and wait like I usually do until it's complete, WHY?! Now I gotta wait 6 months


----------



## emperor_black

What other show is out there that comes close to this type of setting? ...zombies, horror, gore and stuff. Discontinued or still running, doesn't matter.


----------



## flint757

High School of the Dead is a pretty good anime. Same intensity and gore.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

HSOTD is the shiiiiyiyt! Wish they'd made a season two, maybe someday.


----------



## Mordacain

flint757 said:


> High School of the Dead is a pretty good anime. Sam intensity and gore.





glassmoon0fo said:


> HSOTD is the shiiiiyiyt! Wish they'd made a season two, maybe someday.



Yea, I'm pretty annoyed there hasn't been a continuation of it yet. Though I do wish that director didn't have such a fetish for gigantic missile boobs and fan-service, really kinda ruined it for me. Then again, I'm not a 14 year-old boy either...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

As far as fanservice goes, I've seen FAR worse, and it IS anime so there's a margin of error where taste is involved . Japan is responsible for 73% of the world's supply of weird shit afterall. 

I'm not a fan of most zombie movies since they're mostly cheesy and cliche, but TWD delivers exactly what I wanted to see from the genre: a continuous, unpredictable story where no one is safe and nothing is sacred. Hope it stays that way!


----------



## Mordacain

glassmoon0fo said:


> As far as fanservice goes, I've seen FAR worse, and it IS anime so there's a margin of error where taste is involved . Japan is responsible for 73% of the world's supply of weird shit afterall.
> 
> I'm not a fan of most zombie movies since they're mostly cheesy and cliche, but TWD delivers exactly what I wanted to see from the genre: a continuous, unpredictable story where no one is safe and nothing is sacred. Hope it stays that way!



Oh yea, not disputing there is worse out there. It's really Shoji Sato's fault more than anything.

Anyway, on-topic, the wife and I just recently got into TWD and frikkin love it. I actually really think of it less in terms of zombies and gore and more about the psychological strain of coping with the apocalypse. That component is what makes it great for me. 

I'm actually reading through the graphic novels now and playing the Telltale Games series as well...got hooked pretty easily.


----------



## soliloquy

just caught up to date with the walking dead

...the fuck is this shit?! each and every episode is a cliff hanger!!!


----------



## phrygian12

Character prediction. 




Spoiler



Does anyone think Tyreese will pop up in this episode? I'm thinking if they really are going to include him in the show, now would be the time. I feel that if they do it later it would be too late.








Mordacain said:


> Yea, I'm pretty annoyed there hasn't been a continuation of it yet. Though I do wish that director didn't have such a fetish for gigantic missile boobs and fan-service, really kinda ruined it for me. Then again, *I'm not a 14 year-old boy either*...




Exactly how I feel about all anime with it's fan service. I tried watching High school of the dead. Honestly, all the characters were cliched and annoying to me. 

Someone had told me it was a mature take of the zombie gene in anime. I didn't really see that, all I saw were high school girls with porn star bodies. Which I guess if you look at it as a parody of sorts, it's not that bad. Personally I didn't get into the show so I never did finish it.


----------



## flint757

Mature compared to other anime as in it wasn't the only focus. 

Compared to a lot of other anime it had a significantly less amount of fan service and had a bit more serious overtone.


----------



## phrygian12

flint757 said:


> Mature compared to other anime as in it wasn't the only focus.
> 
> Compared to a lot of other anime it had a significantly less amount of fan service and had a bit more serious overtone.



 didn't it show their breast jiggle ever possible second? I guess I was expecting something along the lines of Perfect Blue or Monster in terms of writing and maturity.


----------



## flint757

haha, honestly I don't recall. Watched it over a year ago. I just remember watching a handful of various anime's in a row and that being the least obvious about it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I don't remember it being as bad as described, but I did notice the extra boobage. I think it's like you say, a bit of a parody. Regardless, I was entertained, and not in the "ooooh, animated titties" kinda way. 

Back OT,


Spoiler



I can't wait to see who the new jack is tonight. I'm thinking either the doctor and Alice, or possibly the REAL Tyrese, followed immediately by the prison guy's death. Can't have more than one blacky on the show for too long. 


 
EDIT: Called it!!!


----------



## Sicarius

Spoiler



TYRESE!!



Fucking finally.


----------



## phrygian12

glassmoon0fo said:


> Back OT,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see who the new jack is tonight. I'm thinking either the doctor and Alice, or possibly the REAL Tyrese, followed immediately by the prison guy's death. Can't have more than one blacky on the show for too long.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Called it!!!



Same here


----------



## Murdstone

I'm glad they brought him in. Also the way they're setting it up, it looks like (probable next half season spoilers from comic speculation)


Spoiler



they might be setting it up so that Daryl is beheaded outside the prison rather than Tyrese. This would probably cause Merle to flip out and kill the Governor rather than the chick who shot Laurie and Judith.


----------



## wankerness

If that happens I'll stop watching the show. He's THE ONLY good character imo and everyone I know who watches it considers him their favorite.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Murdstone said:


> I'm glad they brought him in. Also the way they're setting it up, it looks like (probable next half season spoilers from comic speculation)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they might be setting it up so that Daryl is beheaded outside the prison rather than Tyrese. This would probably cause Merle to flip out and kill the Governor rather than the chick who shot Laurie and Judith.


 
I thought the EXACT same thing. If we're thinking it, Kirkman probably is too and maybe he'll want to keep it interesting and not do that


----------



## soundgardener75

Murdstone said:


> I'm glad they brought him in. Also the way they're setting it up, it looks like (probable next half season spoilers from comic speculation)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they might be setting it up so that Daryl is beheaded outside the prison rather than Tyrese. This would probably cause Merle to flip out and kill the Governor rather than the chick who shot Laurie and Judith.





Spoiler



I hope that does not happen! Killing off Daryl and Glen would cause a LOT of angry fans and viewers.


----------



## brutalwizard

soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that does not happen! Killing off Daryl and Glen would cause a LOT of angry fans and viewers.





Spoiler



I doubt that is happening, the preview for the episode when it returns in February had daryl running around in it.


----------



## Murdstone

brutalwizard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that is happening, the preview for the episode when it returns in February had daryl running around in it.



Well keep in mind if it happens, it probably won't be for a few episodes. I don't think the premier is going to be the prison attack.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

wankerness said:


> If that happens I'll stop watching the show. He's THE ONLY good character imo and everyone I know who watches it considers him their favorite.



Exactly, them or Rick. and I'm done.
I was PISSED after Dale died. This is the only show that gets my emotions in a bunch


----------



## soliloquy

am i the only one thats getting annoyed by the long pauses in shows? dexter is doing one episode every month and a half...and now walking dead. 

if theres a long pause, regardless of how much i loved the show, i loose interest and start watching something else. 

and 


Spoiler



daryl has been the most consistent character through out the show. regardless of what he does, i've always agreed with his development. rick on the other hand, he maybe the main character, but there are so many things he does that piss me off. but i'm pretty sure the show will end with his eventual death.



and will someone explain how you all know of tyreese before he aired on the show? is there something on the side that the show is following to the T with? and if it is, how close is it to the original source? ie: dexter and the books are VERY different. the first book and season were fairly close with a few major differences here and there. how about this? 

sorry for my ignorance


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

The comics 
I mean the show isn't going EXACTLY like the comics, but for the most part, the events are following in order


----------



## wankerness

From what I heard Tyreese's character was basically split between Daryl and T-Dogg in seasons 1/2, but I don't know much. I also heard that Tyrese


Spoiler



was killed off in a comic issue that had the same title as the tv episode that he was introduced in.


 I just like him by default cause he's Cutty.

I like that there can't be more than 1


Spoiler



black man on this show at any given time. The second I saw Cutty I knew 2-dogg was not long for this world. Or maybe he's 3-dogg, there was that one other black guy that got killed about 5 minutes after his introduction.



Rick is clearly intended to be the main character but I just don't find him very interesting. Daryl is the only guy I actually LIKE. Glenn was ok for a few episodes but he's been pretty flat ever since the lame romance. His girlfriend is more interesting than he is at this point and that's not saying a lot.







I liked Dale for the first season but then he just started doing nothign but going on annoying paranoid rants and making that bugeyed face.


----------



## soliloquy

i cant remember the guy, but from the first and second episode, the black dude and his son who helped rick out...i'm assuming they may come back just like how meryl came back. it would be interesting to see how his life was different...though when he started shooting in broad daylight, it kind of indicates that he got eaten...


and one thing i dont understand is that the ones who got bitten and turned...how the fuck are they still 99% intact?! i mean, the way we have seen the zombies eat, they hardly ever leave anything in one piece. 

sure, we saw the half alive zombie with a missing torso in season one (the bike scene with rick)...but thats about it...


----------



## flint757

Well, people get bit and escape and then you have those that just simply died and then turned. That being said you would expect more grotesque zombies. A lot are in fully intact clothing too. 

It's one of those things you have to overlook like the grass and peoples hair not growing I guess.


----------



## phrygian12

soliloquy said:


> am i the only one thats getting annoyed by the long pauses in shows? dexter is doing one episode every month and a half...and now walking dead.
> 
> if theres a long pause, regardless of how much i loved the show, i loose interest and start watching something else.




I may be wrong but I think they're still writing the second half the season by that point...I think. Because you know if the ratings go down and what not, they could end the show or if they get green lit for another season they can come up with another cliff hanger etc. 

Again I'm not sure if that's true or not that's just my guess.


----------



## flint757

No, in February it will still be season 3. Nearly every show does this. I imagine it has something to do with Christmas, but I don't really know.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

flint757 said:


> No, in February it will still be season 3. Nearly every show does this. I imagine it has something to do with Christmas, but I don't really know.


 
Yeah, it makes more sense to break up the filming of 16-24 episodes into two parts (especially when dealing with actors as opposed to animation) because you can write to account for kids growing (carl), other contractual issues (shane), and just have time to feel out the audience and give the actors a rest. From what I understand, an episode of TWD is about 6 twelve to sixteen hour days straight, and they gotta stay looking pretty. Especially Maggie 

Also:







Imagine it with Rick's voice


----------



## BHuard75

phrygian12 said:


> Because you know if the ratings go down and what not, they could end the show or if they get green lit for another season they can come up with another cliff hanger etc.



Over 10.5 million mother fuckers in the US stopped what they were doing to watch this show lastnight...LOL I dont think there worried about ratings at this point as mentioned above with burning out the actors is a more likely probability. I am glad though that the break isnt too long, I can live with February.

I looked into getting into the comics, I didnt realize they went back 10 years! Barns and nobles has them listed on their site for $10 a piece. $10 isnt a lot of money, but when theres 104 issues..... jesh thats half for a new custom guitar! Made me think twice about the comics.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

BHuard75 said:


> Over 10.5 million mother fuckers in the US stopped what they were doing to watch this show lastnight...LOL I dont think there worried about ratings at this point as mentioned above with burning out the actors is a more likely probability. I am glad though that the break isnt too long, I can live with February.
> 
> I looked into getting into the comics, I didnt realize they went back 10 years! Barns and nobles has them listed on their site for $10 a piece. $10 isnt a lot of money, but when theres 104 issues..... jesh thats half for a new custom guitar! Made me think twice about the comics.


 
They're all on youtube in vid form, with some creepy ass music too. And, uh, thepiratebay. They didn't sell for 10 a peice when they were new, so fuuuuuck that!


----------



## Murdstone

It's probably cheapest to buy the volumes rather than individual issues, but it's still a hefty fee regardless. They're available elsewhere though if you know how to look.


----------



## wankerness

BHuard75 said:


> Over 10.5 million mother fuckers in the US stopped what they were doing to watch this show lastnight...LOL I dont think there worried about ratings at this point as mentioned above with burning out the actors is a more likely probability. I am glad though that the break isnt too long, I can live with February.
> 
> I looked into getting into the comics, I didnt realize they went back 10 years! Barns and nobles has them listed on their site for $10 a piece. $10 isnt a lot of money, but when theres 104 issues..... jesh thats half for a new custom guitar! Made me think twice about the comics.



I just started reading the comics today...in less than half an hour I was all the way through volume 2 and at the same point as the end of season 2 on the show! There's seriously like 2 paragraphs of text an issue, they go by FAST.


----------



## Gamma362

BHuard75 said:


> Over 10.5 million mother fuckers in the US stopped what they were doing to watch this show lastnight...LOL I dont think there worried about ratings at this point as mentioned above with burning out the actors is a more likely probability. I am glad though that the break isnt too long, I can live with February.
> 
> I looked into getting into the comics, I didnt realize they went back 10 years! Barns and nobles has them listed on their site for $10 a piece. $10 isnt a lot of money, but when theres 104 issues..... jesh thats half for a new custom guitar! Made me think twice about the comics.



they actually released 2 big volumes of the comics, each with 48 issues to them, 35 a piece at Barnes and noble i beleive.


----------



## glassmoon0fo




----------



## soundgardener75

glassmoon0fo said:


> Yeah, it makes more sense to break up the filming of 16-24 episodes into two parts (especially when dealing with actors as opposed to animation) because you can write to account for kids growing (carl), other contractual issues (shane), and just have time to feel out the audience and give the actors a rest. From what I understand, an episode of TWD is about 6 twelve to sixteen hour days straight, and they gotta stay looking pretty. Especially Maggie
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine it with Rick's voice



Let me add to that pic:


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

You guys ever notice that (and I don't watch the show, just did research) that majority of TWD characters played a guest on Law and Order before this show xD


----------



## soliloquy

iRaiseTheDead said:


> You guys ever notice that (and I don't watch the show, just did research) that majority of TWD characters played a guest on Law and Order before this show xD



likewise, a lot of the characters from prison break were in a movie called 'equilibrium'. 

i love random connections like that.


----------



## emperor_black

I loved Sarah wayne callies' role in Prison break. But that show went downhill after season 1.


----------



## Jake

I finally caught myself up on season 3 and holy shit is all I can say.

Pretty excited for Feb. now.


----------



## xFallen

it's crazy how much it's similar ,but so different from the comics >>


----------



## Darkened

I'm strong and I wait till it will be over. Then I will see every episode in one take


----------



## sawtoothscream

emperor_black said:


> I loved Sarah wayne callies' role in Prison break. But that show went downhill after season 1.



after season two it just got weird lol. kinda lost track of what the point of it was, season one was grea tthough. Same with lost but that at least today a few season before things got weird. 

Breaking bad is still going strong and i cant wait until summer


----------



## Jake

sawtoothscream said:


> after season two it just got weird lol. kinda lost track of what the point of it was, season one was grea tthough. Same with lost but that at least today a few season before things got weird.
> 
> Breaking bad is still going strong and i cant wait until summer


I managed to watch all of lost and only get slightly confused 

But while I wait for new TWD I have started watching Breaking Bad, and I'm enjoying it so far


----------



## flint757

Lost wasn't all that confusing. It got to a point though where I was thinking that they made it all _mysterious_ so they could do whatever in the writing process and get away with it. A lot of things felt unnecessary or unintentional.

I still enjoyed it, but way over-hyped IMO.


----------



## sawtoothscream

flint757 said:


> Lost wasn't all that confusing. It got to a point though where I was thinking that they made it all _mysterious_ so they could do whatever in the writing process and get away with it. A lot of things felt unnecessary or unintentional.
> 
> I still enjoyed it, but way over-hyped IMO.



I was a little confused. The were on the island, but they got off the island but they had to get back to the island, but they are there lol. Last 2 seasons got a little confusing to me. rest of it was good IMO


----------



## GazPots

sawtoothscream said:


> I was a little confused. The were on the island, but they got off the island but they had to get back to the island, but they are there lol. Last 2 seasons got a little confusing to me. rest of it was good IMO




Polar bears in the jungle 'n shit.


----------



## Prydogga

717ctsjz said:


> I managed to watch all of lost and only get slightly confused
> 
> But while I wait for new TWD I have started watching Breaking Bad, and I'm enjoying it so far



You've got it the wrong way around, you LIVE for Breaking Bad, and when that's on break, you go and watch TWD


----------



## Aztec

I'm loving TWD. I don't know anything about the comics and the only thing I'm hoping for that the series doesn't get too sci-fi.


----------



## Murdstone

I mean... it IS a show about the dead coming back alive and walking the earth with a strong hunger for human flesh. It's pretty borderline sci-fi at heart 

But you shouldn't worry, it doesn't get very unrealistic (if that even applies here) in the comic.


----------



## Aztec

Murdstone said:


> I mean... it IS a show about the dead coming back alive and walking the earth with a strong hunger for human flesh. It's pretty borderline sci-fi at heart
> 
> But you shouldn't worry, it doesn't get very unrealistic (if that even applies here) in the comic.



Oh good. Yeah it is sci-fi, but at the moment the situation is like I imagine it would be.

Anyone who has played the first Half-Life can draw a comparison, it was all good until the final level.


----------



## soliloquy

for those who are having a hard time waiting until the next episode, PICK THIS GAME UP for your 360 or ps3. has 5 chapters. i just finished the first, and really loving it so far.


----------



## flint757

Played it awhile back, tis awesome. Also on PC. 

Fun for the price.


----------



## BHuard75

one more month.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Getting close!
Who's stoked as fuck for the second half?!


----------



## emperor_black




----------



## BHuard75

Fu## Yah Bit##es! 36 more hours!


----------



## soliloquy

POTENTIAL SPOILER ALERT!!!!


I think lorie is still alive...


Spoiler



I have a feeling the didnt kill lorie in the walking dead. 

The more i think about it, the more likely shes alive. 

Why? We never saw carl shoot lorie. We only heard the sound.

When rick went into that room, he only saw blood where her womb/torso was, but not where her head was. (Unless that was a mistake...)

When he stabbed that zombie in the room, he found nothing

Lorie may have been tiny, but something, anything of hers should have remained. But none were found. No evidence points to lorie being dead, or turned into a walker.

At the same time, that lady with short hair (forgot her name) was sewn doing a c-section on a walker. I highly doubt they would waste that time and scene if it had/has no pay off.

What im thinking is, she found lorie, stitched her up. She left lorie. Lorie got lost in the jail system. She will come back by the end of the season...


Though im hypothesizing.


----------



## Jake

^ I hope not, I couldn't stand her character honestly.


----------



## Murdstone

That's a big deviation from the comic, although it would leave room for (comic spoilers, possibly happening during this second half of season 3):



Spoiler



Laurie and the baby to get shot during the Governor's raid on the prison.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

soliloquy said:


> POTENTIAL SPOILER ALERT!!!!
> 
> 
> I think lorie is still alive...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the didnt kill lorie in the walking dead.
> 
> The more i think about it, the more likely shes alive.
> 
> Why? We never saw carl shoot lorie. We only heard the sound.
> 
> When rick went into that room, he only saw blood where her womb/torso was, but not where her head was. (Unless that was a mistake...)
> 
> When he stabbed that zombie in the room, he found nothing
> 
> Lorie may have been tiny, but something, anything of hers should have remained. But none were found. No evidence points to lorie being dead, or turned into a walker.
> 
> At the same time, that lady with short hair (forgot her name) was sewn doing a c-section on a walker. I highly doubt they would waste that time and scene if it had/has no pay off.
> 
> What im thinking is, she found lorie, stitched her up. She left lorie. Lorie got lost in the jail system. She will come back by the end of the season...
> 
> 
> Though im hypothesizing.



THE EXACT things have been running through my head since the epi it happened in. xD In a way I hope she's still alive.


----------



## wankerness

All I hope is that they don't follow the comics plotline


Spoiler



and kill off Daryl. Daryl's character has done a lot of the things that Tyrese did in the comics, and I'm not sure who else they'd put in place of Tyrese in the whole beheading scene. If Daryl goes, I go!

It would be funny if they use Tyrese in that scene even though he was just introduced last episode and thus would have very little impact. It would keep up their trend of killing off all black male characters as fast as possible.


----------



## phrygian12

Did they drop another Breaking bad Reference? 



wankerness said:


> All I hope is that they don't follow the comics plotline
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and kill off Daryl. Daryl's character has done a lot of the things that Tyrese did in the comics, and I'm not sure who else they'd put in place of Tyrese in the whole beheading scene. If Daryl goes, I go!
> 
> It would be funny if they use Tyrese in that scene even though he was just introduced last episode and thus would have very little impact. It would keep up their trend of killing off all black male characters as fast as possible.





Spoiler



I hope they don't either, I wonder if that's why Robert Kirkman and Glen Mazzara had a disagreement, that or how they've made the Governor in the TV series. He seems to be a bit more human and not batshit crazy like the comic.


----------



## jeleopard

I really dislike the actor for Rick. He's kinda... not good. His emotional extremes (IE when he killed Shane, when Lori died, and just now) leave MUCH to be desired.


----------



## bigswifty

^ I'd disagree, I think Rick is portrayed pretty well by the actor, and seeing him slip from reality is pretty interesting given the shit he's been through. 

Some of the writing in the mid-season premiere was pretty lame. Please just kill Andrea in the most brutal way possible, and make Michonne speak up and develop some more because as of now she is just an empty shell - a sad excuse for the badass she is supposed to be.


----------



## soliloquy

i liked this episode.
though i dont like how the group is


Spoiler



splitting up. nor do i like the Ricktatorship. now his decisions are not making any sense. sure, he lost his wife, but he is becoming delusional. sure, it might be realistic as he is probably shocked, and dehydrated...

i am loving glen! the show, for me is turning a bit into 'The Walking Glen'. his take on the maggie situation was all him, and he came up with that based on his own personal research. supposedly partners of victims tend to victimize them even more unintentionally. kind of like blaming the victim. 

i'm kind of hoping that at this point, tyrese takes over as the leadership role, or even Michonne, or daryl comes back and takes over, or even glen steps up. rick started to get on my nerves from season one...and he is getting more annoying. even if lauri comes back, i wont mind if she takes over...or even carl! anyone. rick is batshit crazy right now


----------



## wankerness

This episode was not as bad as most of season 2, but it was close.


Spoiler



-Andrea's speech to Woodbury was unspeakably terrible. Seriously, one of the worst things she's ever had to do, which is saying something given her character's general modus operandi is "think of the dumbest thing that anyone could possibly do under the circumstances and do it."

-How many more times do we have to go through the RICK DOESN'T TRUST NEW PEOPLE AND WON'T LET THEM INTO THE GROUP SIMPLY TO DRAG THE PLOT OUT A COUPLE EXTRA EPISODES EVEN THOUGH HE OBVIOUSLY WILL dance?

-The governor was lame here

-Michonne was wasted, another victim of the "RICK DOESN'T TRUST ANYONE" syndrome that sidetracks so many characters in plot limbo

-If I have to deal with a "Glenn acts badass to prove himself to Maggie, driving a wedge further between them" subplot I am not going to be at all pleased! His rage in this episode is not believable and this reeks of another needless subplot. I actually liked them as a couple through this season, we don't need to have them fall victim to the idiot plot just to eat up running time!



On the plus side, at least we'll probably get to see Daryl running around being a badass and Carol's somehow developed into a decent character.


----------



## tacotiklah

A friend just posted this on facebook and I had to share it:


----------



## jeleopard

dbrozz said:


> ^ I'd disagree, I think Rick is portrayed pretty well by the actor, and seeing him slip from reality is pretty interesting given the shit he's been through.



I definitely think last night could've been better.


Spoiler



Like when Lori came back I had a hard time watching what Rick was doing. It was just so ugly. I felt like he tried and wanted to be WAY more frantic than he wanted to be.

Then there's that ATROCIOUS crying like when he kills Shane and then when Lori dies.


----------



## HyperShade

Ok, here are my predictions based on advertising and other things (including leaked tv info synopsis' of the episodes that are no longer online! They were on the wiki and now have been pulled.)



Spoiler



1.) Rick is going to lose his eye. In the comics he loses his hand, I think it would be appropriate especially the whole "Eye for an eye advertising." Also, the leaked TV info ep. synopsis' state that Rick is going to be severely injured 6-7 episodes into this cycle. It makes sense.

2.) Rick is going to settle the score with Merle and get Daryl back. They hinted last night in the episode preview for next week that we would see some Dixon action. I speak for a lot of people that say Daryl is one of their fav characters. He needs to stay with the group or at least have some relevance.

3.) Carl WILL kill Ben or Alan. They have already shown they have no intentions of leaving. We see Carl tell Rick that he does not need to be the leader any more. Carl took initiative in obtaining more people, he sees the group needs help, he sees his father slipping away. He will kill either of them or both in the event they try ANYTHING. In the comic he kills Ben. He also knows his father killed Shane so he realizes some times people need to be killed if they are threat.

4.) Someone betrays Rick this season. I don't know who, but again I read the synopsis' (Which seemed spot on.) Daryl already kind of did, but I believe Daryl will return. Possibly Ben and Alan, in which case Carl will deal with it.

5.) Herschel will die in the raid against the governor. I actually really really like Herschel Greene but he's not gonna make it out of this season in my opinion. One Leg, the governor WILL assault the prison, that's going to be the end for our old friend I'm afraid.



That's what I'm thinking is going to go down.

EDIT- I just checked the synopsis again to see what next weeks said.



Spoiler



Plot-

As the group debates their next course of action, Rick wanders after a lost friend. Daryl and Merle question their choices. The Governor restores order in Woodbury and makes plans to punish those responsible.

It's either Daryl (which makes a lot of sense.) OR It's Morgan and Duane!!! I believe it was announced they would be returning at some point this season.


----------



## SrDeMaFp

After all the hype, I gotta say that was a bit of a weak episode last week. Hopefully things pick up a bit on Sunday.


----------



## SrDeMaFp

Stupid question, how do you guys do that green block to hide spoilers?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

No question is a stupid question, mate.

[ SPOILER ] text here [ /SPOILER ]



Spoiler



Should do this



without the spaces of course


----------



## SrDeMaFp

Thanks man. So...



Spoiler



Apparently Carol is like the fucking bringer of death - LOL. Poor woman can't catch a break. Whatever she gets close to either drops dead or leaves. Sucks too as Axel was a likable character. I expected him to get offed, but that came out of nowhere! Great ending as well (even though I can't fucking STAND cliff-hangers). Next week should be good! I'm glad things started to pick up with this episode.


----------



## Riffer

After everything went down in the last 5-10 minutes of the episode this was my reaction as the show ended.





I'm so pumped for next week!!!!!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

No problem man 

Can't stand cliff-hangers? Stop watching the walking dead! Every episode is a cliff hanger xD


----------



## SrDeMaFp

iRaiseTheDead said:


> No problem man
> 
> Can't stand cliff-hangers? Stop watching the walking dead! Every episode is a cliff hanger xD



True. I guess I just used "cliff-hanger" for the lack of a better term. They fucking cut to the credits in the middle of some good action, damn it!


----------



## soliloquy

finally they picked up the season!!!


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## wankerness

Last episode was about on par with season 2, nothing happened at all. Andrea goes to prison, andrea goes back to town, andrea typically fails to do anything intelligent, nothing is progressed!


----------



## texshred777

Carol's suggestion was the most reasonable thing I heard in that whole episode.

Dammnit Adrea. 

Edit:Have heard all season.


----------



## flint757

Well they would never do it. The rest of the season would be even more of a snorefest if there was no war and everyone just banded together like responsible adults.


----------



## DC23

Have to say that last week's episode was not that great.  This show was amazing during the first season, then I feel like it has been going down hill. This season is just weird with Rick running around chasing Lori's ghost every damn episode.


----------



## Basti

There will be the war and shit will go haywire, then they'll spend another couple of episodes pondering their situation and "the only real option we have" people saying "this is madness" and Rick pointing aggressively to the ground to say that "WE HAVE NO CHOICE" and then more drama...
but there will be zombies, and it's suitably awesome at least until Game of Thrones so you won't hear me complaining


----------



## flint757

Well considering the huge climax at the end of the return episode it was just weird how it all simmered down back to square one.


----------



## Basti

flint757 said:


> Well considering the huge climax at the end of the return episode it was just weird how it all simmered down back to square one.



This is true. After the battle I was hoping that maybe one side or other would win or at least that the situation would change, but it seems it mostly lead to lots of butthurt, bitchiness and name-calling


----------



## Robtheripper

I feel like the battle will happen this sunday. I always feel like when an episode is slow, or nothing drastic happens the next one is always good, just my thoughts.


----------



## flint757

Well I hope so...


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I thought last nights episode was fantastic. Not much plot development, but actually made you feel for the characters.



Spoiler



I think seeing how broken Morgan has become is a real eye opener for Rick and will help sort out his issues. Seeing Michonne actually speak was awesome. Hopefully they have more of her interacting with the group now. And also the episode shows how much Carl has grown.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Started watching this show about 3 weeks ago (Season 3) and after seeing last night's episode, I watched Season 1 & 2 right away, to know what the hell is going on,


----------



## Basti

Good episode, but the unknown hitchhiker...right in the feels man, it ain't right.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^poor guy :c


----------



## Mexi

really makes you see how much of their humanity has been lost. damn


----------



## DC23

Really wasn't thrilled with the most recent episode.


----------



## Mexi

I thought lennie james' acting was incredible in it


----------



## EddieG667

already miss Lew Temple he was great as Axel!!! I prefer the comic over the show WAY more graphic but the show is a great way to wind the weekend down with a 12 pack


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



"We're going to war."



Oh shi-


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I don't think the episode was horrible, it just seemed like way too much filler. All of the events of the episode could have been compressed into 1/4 of an episode and I don't think you would miss any character development.


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



I really hope Rick doesn't turn over Michonne to the Governor. I know he's not that dumb, but still...


----------



## crg123

Just started the show (from season 1) Thursday night and just caught up the the latest episode an hour ago... I think I have a problem. Great show, super addicting haha. Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I do think the show could use a little more actual action to keep the non-comic invested audience interested, but if you know where this one is going and how fast it's going to catch up to the comic, the past few episodes make perfect sense. 



Spoiler



I like how the "new governor" is turning into his own character, there was a point during their talks where I thought he was going to say something in compromise with Rick, instead out comes the most ominous "you could save your son" I could have hoped to hear


----------



## soliloquy

i like how the last episode is a building block for the season finale. its slow, gradual, but building up to be intense.

and andrea...everything about her character irks me so much!!!


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Mexi

please be kind and rewind!


----------



## SrDeMaFp

This show would be so cheesy/awful if it came out in '95. That was pretty damn well done, though!


----------



## soliloquy

my prediction about laurie 


Spoiler



being alive might still be true. in the last episode they hinted at it thrice. 
and this show constantly keeps hinting at what else is out there and what is to come. how?

first, they said brought up carl shooting laurie. not really necessary. 
second, they brought up how easy it is to be lost in the jail system. 
third, they brought up lauries death again when the governor was talking about it. 

thus, i'm still convinced that laurie is coming back in the next episode. even if its a tiny cameo where she comes in, holding the baby, and the governor shoots her and the baby dead. in doing so, it will tie in the comic too.


----------



## Murdstone

I may get physically sick if they drag this Laurie thing out any farther.

On a side note the new issue that came out today was too awesome.


----------



## Chrisjd

soliloquy said:


> my prediction about laurie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> being alive might still be true. in the last episode they hinted at it thrice.
> and this show constantly keeps hinting at what else is out there and what is to come. how?
> 
> first, they said brought up carl shooting laurie. not really necessary.
> second, they brought up how easy it is to be lost in the jail system.
> third, they brought up lauries death again when the governor was talking about it.
> 
> thus, i'm still convinced that laurie is coming back in the next episode. even if its a tiny cameo where she comes in, holding the baby, and the governor shoots her and the baby dead. in doing so, it will tie in the comic too.



No chance. Laurie is dead, guarantee it.


----------



## faceforward_007

I'd be pretty pissed if they brought her back, Carl Jr busted a cap in her head, and then a zombie ate her, she should be gone. 

If they do bring her back, it better be a damn good reason, not supernatural, not because of a "dream" or something. I can't even think of a legit way to bring her back


----------



## soliloquy

Chrisjd said:


> No chance. Laurie is dead, guarantee it.





faceforward_007 said:


> I'd be pretty pissed if they brought her back, Carl Jr busted a cap in her head, and then a zombie ate her, she should be gone.
> 
> If they do bring her back, it better be a damn good reason, not supernatural, not because of a "dream" or something. I can't even think of a legit way to bring her back




POTENTIAL SPOILER ALERT!!!!


I think lorie is still alive...


Spoiler



I have a feeling the didnt kill lorie in the walking dead. 

The more i think about it, the more likely shes alive. 

Why? We never saw carl shoot lorie. We only heard the sound.

When rick went into that room, he only saw blood where her womb/torso was, but not where her head was. (Unless that was a mistake...)

When he stabbed that zombie in the room, he found nothing

Lorie may have been tiny, but something, anything of hers should have remained. But none were found. No evidence points to lorie being dead, or turned into a walker.

At the same time, that lady with short hair (forgot her name) was sewn doing a c-section on a walker. I highly doubt they would waste that time and scene if it had/has no pay off.

What im thinking is, she found lorie, stitched her up. She left lorie. Lorie got lost in the jail system. She will come back by the end of the season...


Though im hypothesizing.


still in doubt...read again


----------



## Murdstone

Why wouldn't Carol have said something by now if she supposedly saved Laurie?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Murdstone said:


> Why wouldn't Carol have said something by now if she supposedly saved Laurie?



+1 on this. If she comes back and not saying she will, it would be as a walker.


----------



## Chrisjd

TheShreddinHand said:


> +1 on this. If she comes back and not saying she will, it would be as a walker.



definitely this. No way some simple stitches after a C-section (that was done with a rusted knife, may I add) would be adequate for her to survive. She's not chilling in the jail system with the walkers, unless she is a walker.


----------



## blanco

It would be interesting if she came back as a walker because it puts Rick in a similar situation to what the governor was in with his daughter. Michonne killed the governors daughter and Rick was given the offer to give her over so maybe Rick will think twice if he finds out Michonne killed the governors daughter and that she would do the same to his walker wife.


----------



## Tang

I just started playing the walking dead on my ps3 and just finished episode 1. If anything happens to Clementine I swear to god I'm throwing my ps3 out the window.

I'll be avoiding this thread now.



Spoiler



godfuckingdamnit. I just had to take a 2 hour break after a specific moment in Ep. 3. Jesus christ. Too many feels.


----------



## Murdstone

Anyone who lurks the internets regularly probably got a face full of what's going to happen to a certain someone in the next episode or two.


----------



## Tang

Just finished the game. I will admit, manly tears were shed. No shame. 



Spoiler



I'm so sorry, Clem.


----------



## soliloquy

Tang said:


> Just finished the game. I will admit, manly tears were shed. No shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry, Clem.



what ending did you end up with?



Spoiler



did you tell her to kill you? did you die on your own?




such a brilliant game!


----------



## Tang

soliloquy said:


> what ending did you end up with?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> did you tell her to kill you? did you die on your own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a brilliant game!





Spoiler



I had her leave me. I truly couldn't get her to kill me. Maybe next playthrough.


----------



## Tang

After beating the game, I started down a new obsession. The show never really made me want to check out the comic, but the game sure as hell did. Introducing the first comic book I've bought in over 15 years. 







I will enjoy all 1,000+ pages of this.


----------



## wankerness

Well, good luck with that. HOnestly the game has FAR better writing than either the comic or the show. The show is pretty badly written and has bland dialogue everywhere but the comic is even dumber, there's a lot more sex and splatter, the characters are even harder to tell apart (half the women look identical to one another) and the dialogue's even worse. I never read comics so maybe it's intelligent by comic standards or something but I made it through the first two compendiums in their entirety and was thoroughly underwhelmed. It made me appreciate the show more, though, as bad as andrea is she would have been a million times worse if they'd included the


Spoiler



constant andrea/dale sex scenes.



There's no way Lori's alive on the show, remember when they found pieces of her in the zombie?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I'll take the silence in this thread as confirmation that once again there's nothing worth talking about this week  The chase scene was pretty intense and there's some psychological play going on, but dammit I want my old TWD back.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

wankerness said:


> There's no way Lori's alive on the show, remember when they found pieces of her in the zombie?



when did that happen? as far as i know nothing was in the zombie that Rick stabbed and no one else has found anything


----------



## Murdstone

I think old Walking Dead will be back for the next two episodes.


----------



## Robtheripper

I just got both compendiums and let me say...they are a million times better than the show, but i still love the series.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

glassmoon0fo said:


> I'll take the silence in this thread as confirmation that once again there's nothing worth talking about this week  The chase scene was pretty intense and there's some psychological play going on, but dammit I want my old TWD back.



Yeah, last night's wasn't too bad though. Really setting up how psycho the Governor is.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

TheShreddinHand said:


> Yeah, last night's wasn't too bad though. Really setting up how psycho the Governor is.


 
Word, and i did REALLY enjoy that part, but what I'm saying is the last few weeks seem like they've all been psychological setup. I'm ready for some shit to go down. I mean, I know it's coming, but I'm cancelling cable as of Friday so this is the last I'll see of it for a bit, so dammit, cater to my needs


----------



## TheShreddinHand

glassmoon0fo said:


> Word, and i did REALLY enjoy that part, but what I'm saying is the last few weeks seem like they've all been psychological setup. I'm ready for some shit to go down. I mean, I know it's coming, but I'm cancelling cable as of Friday so this is the last I'll see of it for a bit, so dammit, cater to my needs



Yeah, I'm ready too! Hope it's not a letdown, ha!

Been contemplating cancelling cable too. I don't have time to watch anything anymore, and you can rent these episodes for like 1.99 in HD on iTunes or on my PS3 (and tons of other places for that matter) so all I need is the interwebz and I'm good.


----------



## flint757

The setup for the battle is not very realistic. Way too much time has passed in the show or at least it feels like it. They decided the battle would be the finale and they needed X amount of episodes is what it all comes down to. The longer a show goes on the more shit like that happens it seems...


----------



## soliloquy

i kinda find it weird that the last episode they only showed rick for a minute, and no one else from the prison...


it would be interesting if a civil war breaks down in woodberry. that, to me, would be far more interesting than the war between the cell and woodberry. a 'civilization' being destroyed from within? brilliant!


----------



## Dehumanized

It kind of feels like they are really making a stretch out of the material they have for the show. I love the show like crazy but it hasn't made any mind-boggling progress for quite some time. I have to assume that we're supposed to draw clues from flashbacks and other bits of the show to try to figure out where it is heading.. 

I really thought mister mayor was screwed for a while, I really hoped so.. but seeing how that situation played out actually annoyed me quite a bit since this means the endless yapping story won't end for at least the rest of the season. Please Walking Dead, don't ruin the finale <3

I guess I get frustrated because they're in that damn prison all the time and there is no conclusion what..so..ever.. I NEED ACTION BABY!!


----------



## Murdstone

I think it makes sense for them to use the pace that they've been using on the show. By putting the 'final battle' at the end of the season, it allows them to have the entire next season for something even bigger (which you'll know what it is if you read the comics). It would be silly for them to end the Woodbury conflict in the middle of the season then start on something new, only to get a few episodes in and have to take a huge break.


----------



## soliloquy

well, the good news is that the next season would start in fall...so thats not too far off and it would be a nice way for them to start a new story line rather than leaving in an ugly cliff hanger like they did mid season of season 3...


----------



## flint757

I don't think the battle should have been mid-season, I think there should have been fewer overall episodes. Quality over quantity.


----------



## ridner

the next two episodes better be ACTION PACKED!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Just one of the things to consider, is that these actors are only paid to shoot for so many days. Last Talking Dead episode I saw, the guy that plays the govornors doc said he'd never even met the prison cast before they shot their first scene together, and that kind of puts in perspective how the show is shot, so there are bound to be some episodes where a few characters arent even seen. That's the main difference between the comic and the show: utilizing real people with real constrictions vs the total freedom of writing the comic allows. 

That said, I'm not totally disappointed with the show. Even for filler, the stuff they're presenting is fairly psychologically moving, and honestly that's missing from a lot of decent shows. When the action kicks up again, it'll be worth the wait, methinks.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

ridner said:


> the next two episodes better be ACTION PACKED!



For finale episode... yes. I agree 100%


----------



## soliloquy

so apparently this game was released yesterday. its following daryl and merl from the show and their adventure. its also given the 'worst game of the year title' across the board


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spoilers... for those who like being... spoiled.



Spoiler



â&#8364;&#732;The Walking Deadâ&#8364;&#8482; spoilers: Season 3, episode 15 â&#8364;&#732;This Sorrowful Lifeâ&#8364;&#8482; synopsis - Dallas TV | Examiner.com


----------



## crg123

Spoiler



^^^ Merl makes a badass walker!


----------



## Randyrhoads123

I just finished catching up with the episodes so far, and just recently started looking online at people discussing the show... I can't believe how many people I see are criticizing the show for not being 'action-packed' enough. Most of the problems you're gonna have in an apocalypse are gonna be from the people around you and that doesn't necessarily mean violence 24/7. The show is about the characters, the situations are interchangeable and only serve to test those characters. I hate when I see people saying they only want more action, because it's not about that, and the story is just as interesting!

On another note, the action is awesome when it's there and I'm sure the final showdown will be great.


----------



## flint757

While I agree, that is not why they have dragged things out this season IMO. They've got time slots to fill.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

flint757 said:


> While I agree, that is not why they have dragged things out this season IMO. They've got time slots to fill.


Maybe so. I haven't been following anything going on with producers, writers, or the fanbase up until about a week ago. I still love it regardless.


----------



## wankerness

Randyrhoads123 said:


> I hate when I see people saying they only want more action, because it's not about that, and the story is just as interesting!



No it's not, many of the characters are so thinly characterized that it's impossible to care about them (who else had to look up the guys that were arguing with Tyrese cause you had no idea who the hell they were supposed to be?) and some of the episodes have almost no progression of any sort. I sorta liked that one with Michonne and Rick and Carl on the road trip cause it progressed character relationships, but for example the last episode where Andrea tiptoed around like she was in a scooby doo episode had nothing good about it at all and at the end of the episode nothing had been learned or progressed except "now the governor likes andrea less."


----------



## Murdstone

There's a full plot summary available for tonight's episode. I'm excited.


----------



## Robtheripper

yes the story is that interesting. It isnt boring at all. Yes the t.v show caters to the comic fans more, but then again if your that into the walking dead you should have read the comic already...Also understand that AMC loves to make their shows have cliffhangers littered throughout (which im sure all of you know)


----------



## MailMan

wankerness said:


> No it's not, many of the characters are so thinly characterized that it's impossible to care about them (who else had to look up the guys that were arguing with Tyrese cause you had no idea who the hell they were supposed to be?) and some of the episodes have almost no progression of any sort. I sorta liked that one with Michonne and Rick and Carl on the road trip cause it progressed character relationships, but for example the last episode where Andrea tiptoed around like she was in a scooby doo episode had nothing good about it at all and at the end of the episode nothing had been learned or progressed except "now the governor likes andrea less."


I agree, most of the characters are just not that likeable imo. Andrea is the worst of the lot, Lori was the other before her. Was I the only one who cheered for the Governor to shoot Andrea, or for the walkers to get her? If she was not utterly stupid, she would've seen the Governor for what he was long ago, at least when Michonne attacked him. Glenn was OK, but he's not the same recently. Daryl is the only one who's badass and doesn't annoy me to hell at least once in a while.

And yeah, the Rick-Carl-Michonne episode was the best in this season.


----------



## crg123

Totally agree about actually being annoyed with some of the characters. Lori and Andrea especially. For Andrea if her friend who saved her life all winter decides she shouldn't trust someone... you'd think she'd listen to her.


----------



## phrygian12

Awww fawk.... anyone see to nights episode?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^of course not. Why would we?

Haha xD
I had to catch the second premier. :/ so I'm a bit late here but so far... pretty intense


----------



## wankerness

I've got to say that Rick in the beginning of this episode hits a new low for stupidity, I don't know how anyone can possibly like that character anymore. It's too bad he's ostensibly the hero. The best possible finale would involve him and Andrea getting eaten by zombies.

Last ten minutes was great and made this the best ep since the first few this season, just cause Daryl is by far the best actor on the show and about the only character I really like.


Spoiler



It is certainly becoming a cliche how character development is grounds for death in the same episode, though.



Pasted from another board (can't take credit for it!):



Spoiler



Drinking whiskey while listening to Motorhead in a stolen car on a suicide run in the zombie apocalypse may very well be the manliest thing one can ever do.


----------



## Overtone

agreed on that last part. I was thinking later "does he carry a tape of badass tunes around?"


----------



## MetalDaze

Overtone said:


> agreed on that last part. I was thinking later "does he carry a tape of badass tunes around?"


 
Yeah, based on the type of car he stole, I would have expected to hear some hip-hop... not Motorhead


----------



## wankerness

Fake PSA time (credit goes to some dude on AV club):



> "Hi, I'm Michael Rooker. I played Merle on The Walking Dead. You know, we had a lot of fun here tonight, what with the shotgun wedding proposal, and me shooting those guys. But one thing that's never fun: Character development.
> 
> Every season, handfuls of Walking Dead characters contract character development, and in most cases, it's fatal.
> 
> *Pulls up photo of Lew Temple*
> 
> This was Axel. He started deepening his relationship with other characters and defining himself to the audience as something more than a stock archetype...and he was shot twelve seconds later for it.
> 
> The fine people running The Walking Dead have done their best to keep the cast stuck in stasis for 16 episodes, while AMC bleeds this pig dry for all it's worth. But it's not enough. So please, like us on Facebook, play the mercenary cash-in of a video game we just released, and by the soundtrack for a show that only started using music when it was decided a CD would sell really well.
> 
> With your help, we can ride this cash cow into the ground for, like, at least three more seasons."
> 
> *Chris Hardwick's face streaks by, leaving a rainbow in the wake of his unctuous plastic smile*


----------



## MailMan

Finally, another absolutely enjoyable episode  Lots of fingers were lost  I think it would've been even better if Merle's character development had started sooner...

Waiting for the finale!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Finale is going to be WAY TOO INTENSE!!!


----------



## stuglue

But more importantly, why didn't Lori give birth to a zombie baby!


----------



## Aztec

The only thing I really dislike about this series at the moment is the Governor. Most of the time he has some kind of magical intuition.


----------



## emperor_black

Very intense last episode! Loved it and watched 2 times already!  

A little around the beginning of the last episode, a pickup truck drives into the prison and 3 people get out...michonne, hershel and Glenn get out. The white haired woman driving the truck gets out. Who is that? It cannot be Carol as she's with the baby and Beth is blonde.


----------



## flint757

I don't recall, but it probably is Carol and is more of a flip flub than anything.


----------



## emperor_black

I have to confess, they do come up with some really interesting ways to kill them walkers.  Each episode has a different way of killing. I really liked the way Michonne killed the lady walker using her rope.


----------



## soliloquy

haven't seen the last episode yet, but this is fucking brilliant!

Undeniable Proof That "The Walking Dead" And "Toy Story" Have The Exact Same Plot


----------



## soliloquy

So, what will happen next?

Based on the Toy Story model, we're all going to cry our eyes out while Rick gets adopted by a little girl at the end. AAAAAANDY!!!!

Undeniable Proof That "The Walking Dead" And "Toy Story" Have The Exact Same Plot


----------



## MicrobeSS

That was a mindfuck


----------



## emperor_black




----------



## FireInside

Holy shit!


----------



## Ralyks

I laughed out loud


----------



## crg123

I know it's silly but my friend posted this under the tag "How Season 3 should end"







I thought it was pretty hilarious, but then again it took me off guard.


----------



## soliloquy

just saw the last episode! god damn merl is awesome


----------



## HL7DS




----------



## skeels

Why do I have the feeling that the Governor's demise is going to be entirely unsatisfying?


----------



## flint757

Because it probably is. Every episode builds itself up to what should be an awesome climax and then kind of just goes nowhere. Nonetheless looking forward to tomorrow with the finale and Game of Thrones premiere.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm still waiting for them to unfuck Ty's story and make him the badass he really is. Not this Punk bitch always apologizing baby they've turned him into.


----------



## Sicarius

Alright, AMC. Let's get this over with, I'm missin' my Baseball.


----------



## crg123

Spoiler



Is is bad I really hope he zombifizes and kills andrea? I don't want to hear her annoying voice and have to deal with her stupid decisions anymore.


Edit: Seriously with these commercials? Way too many 

Edit 2: YES YES YESSSSS BYE BYEEEEE lol I'm evil....


----------



## Sicarius

I've been waiting for that since the start of this whole arc.


----------



## Philligan

crg123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is is bad I really hope he zombifizes and kills andrea? I don't want to hear her annoying voice and have to deal with her stupid decisions anymore.
> 
> 
> Edit: Seriously with these commercials? Way too many
> 
> Edit 2: YES YES YESSSSS BYE BYEEEEE lol I'm evil....



You're not alone man  I thought that episode was kinda weak, but glad to see that person gone.


----------



## crg123

^ Lol i have to say man everytime you post stuff I always read it in the dudes voice hahah


----------



## zakattak192

This made me sad.


----------



## Murdstone

That finale was atrocious. The only reason they


Spoiler



killed off Andrea is because they knew she was hated by a big percentage of the fanbase


 and needed something to make up for the weak end of the season.


----------



## skeels

Did I miss something or did that just suck as badly as I thought?

Wow, that sucked.

Did it end on that grave or did I miss something?

Really?

No denouement at all besides the old person bus unloading at the prison?


----------



## Randyrhoads123

Yeah... that was pretty disappointing.


----------



## flint757

I haven't watched it yet, but the responses make me sad. 

Then again season 2 finale (and most of season 2 ) was pretty lame so I shouldn't expect much, especially when they've dragged this season on for too long IMO.


----------



## MicrobeSS

That was the dumbest cliffhanger I've ever seen.



Spoiler



So the Governor and his two faithful mules are more than likely screwed as there's no way they can storm the prison by them selves. And they kill off a character "For the fans" to make up for the lack of anything interesting?


----------



## brutalwizard

terrible episode haha. A big build up to nothing.

I forget why i watch this show sometimes.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Spoiler



I've read somewhere that the governor will be also in season 4,as they didn't want to introduce a big bad guy in every season.The finale was indeed weak,although at least it wasn't predictable.I was more annoyed by the fact that Rick didn't slap some sense into Carl


----------



## Philligan

crg123 said:


> ^ Lol i have to say man everytime you post stuff I always read it in the dudes voice hahah



I never thought of that, now I'm doing it too 



Deadnightshade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've read somewhere that the governor will be also in season 4,as they didn't want to introduce a big bad guy in every season.The finale was indeed weak,although at least it wasn't predictable.I was more annoyed by the fact that Rick didn't slap some sense into Carl





Spoiler



This. I thought it was weird how he just took off, killed everyone, and they never mentioned him again. I wonder if he's gonna show up like a season and a half later, Merle-style. Also surprised that no one shot him while he was gunning down a truckload of people. They were all giving each other the same look, I doubt anyone would have been _that_ worked up if someone had shot him.

And yeah, it looks like they're grooming Carl to be the next problem. If I knew my kid had shot some kid without warrant I'd slap him into next week. Or get him to talk to a psychologist because he probably has some issues. I thought it was kinda dumb how they seemingly tried to justify what he did, at least a bit.


----------



## Riffer

I thought the episode was solid. It was entertaining and I'll definitely watch the next season. Everyone gets so butthurt about the show not being exactly what they want. I actually liked that the Gov flipped his shit and did what he did. I'm curious as to how/if he will show up again.

Some people can't just enjoy something and have to get so upset about stuff like my friend who post this big long rant about how he "doesn't know why he wastes his time watching it". Really dude? It's a TV show about a made up story. Why don't you write something better and let everyone shit all over it. Just watch the damn show and be happy it's even on. I enjoy the characters and their stories. If I liked every single character I think I'd get bored. I love the fact that the writers did what they did with some of the characeters. There's always going to be haters.


----------



## stuglue

I really enjoyed the last episode. It ended on a positive note, Rick is trying to teach Carl some compassion and humanity which he is losing.
The biggest disappointment for me which has become evident in season 3 is how slow and lumbering the zombies have become.
I recently watched season 1 and noticed how sluggish they now are. They could climb and were far more aggressive in the earlier episodes.


----------



## MicrobeSS

They've run out of food in 3 seasons they're getting weaker


----------



## TheDivineWing22

MicrobeSS said:


> They've run out of food in 3 seasons they're getting weaker



The argument could be made that many of the original zombies from the outbreak have decomposed to the point that they don't have as much strength as they used to. 

Overall, I think last nights episode was good. It just had a very horrible conclusion.


----------



## MicrobeSS

The mid season finale, would have made a better finale


----------



## Mexi

Spoiler



I liked the finale. Ever since the group stayed at Herschel's farm, they've wanted some semblance of stability and "normalcy", given everything they've been through. The prison represents that stability for them, and now that the Governor is no longer in the picture, they can focus on regaining some of the humanity they've lost (especially w/ regards to Carl) and to try to build some future with the other people of Woodbury. Ending the season on a positive note has been something the show's missed and gives more of a "blank slate" impression of the coming season.

edit: my only real gripe was the lackluster showdown between the two groups, it felt rushed and didn't really "go anywhere" Also, Woodbury is, arguably, a better place to live (especially since it still had the barricades set up) so why not just move the whole group back to Woodbury instead of moving to a blown up, broken apart prison? maybe they elaborate it on the comics, but it just doesn't make much sense to me.



not AS good as I would have hoped, but as a whole, I enjoyed the season more than season 2. so I'm eagerly looking forward to season 4


----------



## Sicarius

Riffer said:


> I thought the episode was solid. It was entertaining and I'll definitely watch the next season. Everyone gets so butthurt about the show not being exactly what they want. I actually liked that the Gov flipped his shit and did what he did. I'm curious as to how/if he will show up again.
> 
> Some people can't just enjoy something and have to get so upset about stuff like my friend who post this big long rant about how he "doesn't know why he wastes his time watching it". Really dude? It's a TV show about a made up story. Why don't you write something better and let everyone shit all over it. Just watch the damn show and be happy it's even on. I enjoy the characters and their stories. If I liked every single character I think I'd get bored. I love the fact that the writers did what they did with some of the characeters. There's always going to be haters.


Seems your friend was just disappointed in the show and was expressing that.

To be honest, I don't know why I watch it anymore either. I'm not happy with the way the writing is anymore, and it seems more and more like they are just trying to ride the cash cow into oblivion. 

I'll probably watch the first couple of episodes in the fall to see what they're going to do, but if it's the same old bullshit I'm done.


----------



## ghostred7

The story arch is so far off of the comics, that I'm just sitting back and enjoying whatever story they develop. As long as I have friends on the show, I'll keep watching.


----------



## crg123

Sicarius said:


> Seems your friend was just disappointed in the show and was expressing that.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know why I watch it anymore either. I'm not happy with the way the writing is anymore, and it seems more and more like they are just trying to ride the cash cow into oblivion.
> 
> I'll probably watch the first couple of episodes in the fall to see what they're going to do, but if it's the same old bullshit I'm done.




Hate to say it but I feel the same, maybe things will pick up next season. I also wonder about the zombies, they just seem like background noise most of the time now. Like they'll be having an argument or go somewhere and it'll be like "oh its a zombie" kills and moves on*.


----------



## Sicarius

That's the way it is in the comics. Zombies are just a pest, it's the human factor that's chaotic and has to be dealt with all the time.


----------



## groverj3

I actually really enjoyed the season finale. Ended it with a bit of optimism for a change.

I do think the showdown between the governor's men and the prison was kind of lackluster, but when you really think about it... it makes sense. His "army" was mostly untrained softies that lived in relative luxury in Woodbury the whole time the world was going to shit. As soon as they encountered some resistance inside the prison they realize "Fuck, I don't want to die because this psycho with an eye patch has some beef with a bunch of dudes we've never even seen."

I would like to see the show move on to a different location in season 4 though. It doesn't seem likely, but the prison setting is getting old.

A lot of my friends were bitching about the episode sucking. I fail to see what's so bad about it. The good guys win, a character that nobody likes bites the dust, interesting character development with Carl for a change, Rick finally seems like he has his shit together, Tyreese joins up with Rick and Co. The only problem I see is that the confrontation between the gov. and the prison was a little short.

I'll be waiting for season 4, hopefully they can find a way to keep me interested in the show if they continue to stick with the same settings.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm just going to blame Kirkman for everything.

Kills a character in the comic, because the show's counter-part is doing a better job than he can write.

Kills a pretty important character in the comic on the show because they've written them as an annoying twat that just gets in the way of everything.


Just do something good for a change and kill the little bastard, Carl, already.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Sicarius said:


> I'm just going to blame Kirkman for everything.
> 
> Kills a character in the comic, because the show's counter-part is doing a better job than he can write.
> 
> Kills a pretty important character in the comic on the show because they've written them as an annoying twat that just gets in the way of everything.
> 
> 
> Just do something good for a change and kill the little bastard, Carl, already.


 
spoiler tags just in case, yall might want to follow suit 



Spoiler



He IS the writter for the show now, or at least the head writter. i believe the small details are left to another team, but Kirkman is controling the storyline for both the show and the comic. He mentioned on an early episode of Talking Dead that he's essentially pulling ideas from the show from the alternate storylines he discarded for the comic, meaning he saw the characters and events going a different way in his head at one point and simply picked another route for the comic (a better one, methinks). To top it off, the show has those previously mentioned constraints that the comic has, for instance: I think the actor that plays Andrea has that "god I hate her" look about her, like the kid you just kinda want to beat up for no reason . That, to me, contributes more to my dislike of her character than any of the decisions she's made because, hell I've done some pretty lame shit in my life and I wasn't even under any duress like a zombie appocolypse so I don't blame her. Plus, you have the fact that Carl does NOT look 10 anymore, actors have agents, and end of the world settings are hard to pull off for a tv show over long periods of time. I'll take it as it comes from here on and enjoy the ride. As long as Glenn is ok, and stops being such a BITCH soon 

And yeah, I don't think Carl's going anywhere soon, but I'm gettin real tired of his shit. Real tired haha.


----------



## wankerness

I didn't think it could be possible, but that episode was so bad I wasn't even happy


Spoiler



that Andrea died. At least she died in the most Andrea way possible - by spending at least a minute of running time just sitting there staring at the dude while he died instead of trying to get out.


----------



## MailMan

Now that's a happy ending  I'm not sure about the quality of the episode itself. Could've been worse I guess. They'll need to come up with some fresh ideas for season 4 though to make me keep watching.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Wow, why all the hate for Carl?


----------



## Basti

Well, my main reason for watching the show is still because, well...zombies. But there was a little bit more to the depth of meaning in the last episode/s like Rick saying that he wouldn't sacrifice anyone for the greater good for the fact that he believes that their lives are in fact the greater good. I actually remember that so it was quite deep. 


Spoiler



Also Carl gives a good reason (valid or not) for shooting the guy, he says he's seen people including himself not taking their chances to eliminate an enemy when they could have, and then someone dying as a consequence. It ties in with what Andrea said, she couldn't bring herself to take a life but it just resulted in all those other lives being lost. BOOM. Meaning.


Not much of a spoiler but y'know.


----------



## wankerness

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Wow, why all the hate for Carl?



He never does anything interesting, likable or sympathetic, he always is tromping around acting like a little petulant thug, and most importantly he's always wearing that goddam hat.


----------



## Sicarius

I fucking hate that hat.

It offends me as a Texan.


----------



## crg123

wankerness said:


> I didn't think it could be possible, but that episode was so bad I wasn't even happy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that Andrea died. At least she died in the most Andrea way possible - by spending at least a minute of running time just sitting there staring at the dude while he died instead of trying to get out.



I actually laughed out loud at that. Its so true, what a dumb bitch. 

Another example

Michonne: "Just trust me, I saved you during the winter. There's something about him that's not right" 

Andrea: "Nope I'm going to trust this new dude cause he seems nice and will prolly bang me...."

So glad she's gone...


----------



## thesnowdog

wankerness said:


> I didn't think it could be possible, but that episode was so bad I wasn't even happy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that Andrea died. At least she died in the most Andrea way possible - by spending at least a minute of running time just sitting there staring at the dude while he died instead of trying to get out.



Yes, I have a truly world-class ability to suspend my disbelief. I can almost watch anything but this stupidity was too much and broke me out of the 'bubble' enough to mutter a FFS to myself for the first time I can remember.

How does no one raise that during filming even if it gets through the writing stage...


----------



## EcoliUVA

thesnowdog said:


> Yes, I have a truly world-class ability to suspend my disbelief. I can almost watch anything but this stupidity was too much and broke me out of the 'bubble' enough to mutter a FFS to myself for the first time I can remember.
> 
> How does no one raise that during filming even if it gets through the writing stage...



I'm assuming it was an intentional "Ha, they'll be yelling at the screen for a solid 5 minutes" move on the director's/writers' part(s). I know my wife and I certainly were. 

Then again, I could be giving them too much credit.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i think that after that awful finale im going to stop watching, this show has completely lost its appeal to me. thank gad Game of Thrones is back on


----------



## Rosal76

wankerness said:


> He never does anything interesting, likable or sympathetic, he always is tromping around acting like a little petulant thug, and most importantly he's always wearing that goddam hat.



Carl is doing a fine job. He did save Tyreese and his group when they first entered the prison. If Carl is so cold hearted, he could have easily left them to be eaten by the zombies. He doesn't do anything sympathetic??? You mean shooting his own Mom wasn't sympathetic? He risked his life trying to retrieve a picture of him, his mom and his dad together from the bar filled with zombies. That wasn't likable??? He's being human, holding on to his memories. Absolutely nothing wrong with that. He made the quick decision to let Michonne in when Rick and his "we don't take people in policy" almost killed her. That wasn't sympathetic and interesting??? 

This is a bit trivial, but in one the episodes, Carl finds 2 cans of dog food in a abandoned house and proceeded to open them up and eat them. Rick sees what he's doing and grabs the open can and throws it against the wall in disgust. "Oh, I'm sorry Rick. Sorry that we are in a desperate situation and can't find human food". Carl was just doing what he thought was right to survive. If eating dog food was his last resort, so be it. I would rather be with a kid who knows that human food is scarce and has to resort to what he finds, than someone who is picky (Rick).

I don't think he's doing bad at all. If a group of people came at me with Hummers with .50 machine guns and rocket launchers blowing up where I'm staying, I certainly wouldn't have a problem killing a Woodbury individual like he did.


----------



## Basti

Kid still look like a bitch.


----------



## Sang-Drax

The way I see it, Carl is the least of my issues with this season. His development is quite all right so far, I guess.



Spoiler



What bothers me the most is the Governor's apparent immortality. There's always something that saves him in the very last minute to the point of being ridiculous. How the hell did he get away alive from a dozen zombies armed with just a shovel (and no room to maneuver it)? I think they try too hard to portray him as badass.

Like so many others around here, I was very frustrated with the prison x Woodbury final battle. Worst of all was a comment by one of the Woodbury's members - "it was a massacre!" even though I don't remember having seen anyone being shot down


----------



## DjentDjentlalala

Sang-Drax said:


> The way I see it, Carl is the least of my issues with this season. His development is quite all right so far, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What bothers me the most is the Governor's apparent immortality. There's always something that saves him in the very last minute to the point of being ridiculous. How the hell did he get away alive from a dozen zombies armed with just a shovel (and no room to maneuver it)? I think they try too hard to portray him as badass.
> 
> Like so many others around here, I was very frustrated with the prison x Woodbury final battle. Worst of all was a comment by one of the Woodbury's members - "it was a massacre!" even though I don't remember having seen anyone being shot down




THIS.

The governor is portrayed as a fucking badass guy,while in a true life situation,in a fight between him and a guy like Merle,he would have been beat to death.


----------



## MicrobeSS

Sang-Drax said:


> The way I see it, Carl is the least of my issues with this season. His development is quite all right so far, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What bothers me the most is the Governor's apparent immortality. There's always something that saves him in the very last minute to the point of being ridiculous. How the hell did he get away alive from a dozen zombies armed with just a shovel (and no room to maneuver it)? I think they try too hard to portray him as badass.
> 
> Like so many others around here, I was very frustrated with the prison x Woodbury final battle. Worst of all was a comment by one of the Woodbury's members - "it was a massacre!" even though I don't remember having seen anyone being shot down



The massacare was after the "battle"


----------



## AliceLG

That sucked

I understand Carl's rationalization for what he did, but he's definitely going to become an even bigger pain in the ass next season.



Spoiler



I wasted valuable time screaming at Andrea to hurry the fuck up. It was the lamest foreshadowing ever. No suspense whatsoever. She was going to die. At least it was by her own hand and not consumed by Milton. Sad about Milton though, but as the saying goes: character development = death.


----------



## Sicarius

Sad but so true.

Except they won't kill Darryl, he's the face of the show, and they'd lose most of their viewer base once they kill him off.


----------



## wankerness

Yeah, I think Darryl's the near-unanimous favorite character of both men and women that watch the show. 

I have to laugh whenever the governor's shooting off that huge assault rifle. Like, there was this great shot of him getting into a car that then drove away andhe just sticks his arm sideways out the window and sort of lopsidedly fires some shots out of the assault rifle at nothing in particular. CGI gun flares are the leading cause of hilariously bad gunplay on this show I think, the actors never seem to be reacting to the way a weapon would kick or anything. 

There's also that awesome shot of the governor looking through the scope of his gun with his eyepatch. Fuckin badass.


----------



## skeels

^I missed that! That is bad ass.


----------



## wankerness

There we go! Classic acting.


----------



## flint757

Rosal76 said:


> Carl is doing a fine job. He did save Tyreese and his group when they first entered the prison. If Carl is so cold hearted, he could have easily left them to be eaten by the zombies. He doesn't do anything sympathetic??? You mean shooting his own Mom wasn't sympathetic? He risked his life trying to retrieve a picture of him, his mom and his dad together from the bar filled with zombies. That wasn't likable??? He's being human, holding on to his memories. Absolutely nothing wrong with that. He made the quick decision to let Michonne in when Rick and his "we don't take people in policy" almost killed her. That wasn't sympathetic and interesting???
> 
> This is a bit trivial, but in one the episodes, Carl finds 2 cans of dog food in a abandoned house and proceeded to open them up and eat them. Rick sees what he's doing and grabs the open can and throws it against the wall in disgust. "Oh, I'm sorry Rick. Sorry that we are in a desperate situation and can't find human food". Carl was just doing what he thought was right to survive. If eating dog food was his last resort, so be it. I would rather be with a kid who knows that human food is scarce and has to resort to what he finds, than someone who is picky (Rick).
> 
> I don't think he's doing bad at all. If a group of people came at me with Hummers with .50 machine guns and rocket launchers blowing up where I'm staying, I certainly wouldn't have a problem killing a Woodbury individual like he did.



Carl is annoying simply because of his attitude and the stupid shit he has done through the show. Doesn't mean he doesn't have redeeming moments, but clearly the moments he fucked up had quite a lasting effect on viewers. Rick is far more annoying though.


----------



## Basti

I find almost all the characters annoying to a degree. It's always down to their redeeming qualities whether I actually like them or not. The Governor seems to have the best range of expressions of all the main characters and he's a psycho sum'bitch.


----------



## Sicarius

And a Cyclops.


I keep going back to the comic with the show. Every time. If they'd really wanted to keep them from being parallel to some degree, they should have had Kirkman be a producer, and not a writer.

Yeah, he's doing these stories he threw out of the comic, but there's a good reason why they weren't in the comic.

Because they suck and they're boring.

Can't wait for Episode 100.

Kill fucking everyone.


----------



## breadtruck

Well........at least Carl and Beth didn't hook up...lol. The show kind of hinted at them having a possible "thing" together a couple times throughout season 3 and I was just like....c'mon son. I know the world has gone to shit but she looks double his age!


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah... She's like 27, almost 28.. 

If only they hadn't killed Sofia, because then it wouldn't be creepy.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

A few things that make no sense about &#8216;The Walking Dead&#8217; : theCHIVE


----------



## GazPots

Those are glorious.


----------



## soliloquy

hahhaha, this is hilarious! basically they edited the last season to make it more 'sexual'

no nudity, but potentially NSFW? 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=537222162995022


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^Priceless xD


----------



## soliloquy




----------

